# Rotwild R.C1 HT 29 - XC/Trail - Aufbauthread



## majomathes (12. August 2016)

Einen schönen Freitag Abend IBC - Forum!

Heute kam der nette DHL - Typ welcher mir heute meinen lang ersehnten Rahmen geliefert hatte. Geliefert ist übertrieben, da ich auf die Arbeit musste habe ich ihn gesucht, bin dann zugestiegen und konnte ihn glücklicherweise in Empfang nehmen .




 
Zugestiegen und auf der Fahrt nach Hause:


 

Ich war lange auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen mit welchem ich für die kommende XC - Saison (mein neues Hobby - XC-Triathlon) gerüstet bin. Eigentlich wollte ich 650B aber nachdem ich den Rahmen gesehen hatte konnte ich nicht anders und musste bei Ebay einfach zuschlagen. Ein Umbau auf 650B und den Rahmen zu missbrauchen ging mir kurz durch den Kopf wurde aber durch die Rotwildritter hier im Forum dann als nicht die beste Idee abgetan. So habe ich mich nun für ein komplettes XC 29HT entschieden. Das ganze soll hoffentlich - ich würde es mir wünschen - auch etwas beim Trail-Radeln Spaß machen...sprich in der Stuttgarter Umgebung mit der ICB-MTB-Gruppe oder eben was einem sonst so vor den Reifen fällt. 

Der Rahmen ist nun da und der Aufbau kann beginnen:



 

Eine Küchenwaage wurde aus der WG über mir entwendet auf unbestimmte Zeit um auch gleich alles brav in eine Excel - Tabelle einzutragen.

Der Rahmen hat ein Shimano SM-BB71-41 mit 71 Gramm intus, welches ich dann vom Rahmengewicht abziehen werde. Der integrierte Steuersatz wird nicht abgezogen da ich nirgens das Gewicht finde.


 
 Ich belasse es einfach bei "gewollten" 1,5kg.

Kommt noch die Sattelklemme dazu: Von Rotwild und wiegt


 

-> 1543 Gramm Gesamtgewicht bislang.

Wieso ich das Tretlager nicht mit einberechne weiß entweder einer der fleißigen Forenleser hier welchen ich genervt habe oder ihr lasst euch einfach überraschen =)

Grüße
majo


----------



## majomathes (12. August 2016)

Und gleich als erstes darf ich mich für die Unterstützung an Teilen bei der Stuttgarter ICB-Gruppe bzw. den einzelnen Fahrern bedanken.

Sehr günstig und fair die Federgabel, eine Rock Shox Reba RL von 90mm auf 120mm getraveled. Genau die Federhöhe welche ich gesucht habe und lag auch voll im Budget! Herzlichen Dank 



 

Und nun das Gewicht:


 

Macht dann: 3169 Gramm plus Steckachse:


 

ergibt sich ein zwischenzeitliches Gesamtgewicht von 3239 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (12. August 2016)

Vom selben ICB Stuttgart "Mittourer" durfte ich seinen von Hand eingespeicht und gepflegten top in Schuss - LRS erwerben.
Felgen: DT-Swiss X470
Nabe: Hope2Pro
Alunippel in blau und weiße Speichen die er leider nicht mehr im Kopf hatte.
Kassette: Shimano XT, eigentlich soll eine X0 die ich noch rumfahren habe drauf aber jetzt ist die XT schon montiert also seis drum. Ist quasi neu und von daher will ich mal nicht so sein =)

Inklusive Schwalbe Felgenband ergibt sich dann folgendes Gewicht:

Gewicht Felge: 470g (Quelle: chainreactorcycles)
Gewicht Nabe: VR: 190g; HR: 300g (Quelle: mtb-news/weight)
Gewicht Kassette: 337g (Quelle: mtb-news/weight)
Gewicht Alunippel: 26g für 64 Stück (Quelle: CNC Bike)
Gewicht Speichen: ????? aber evtl.: Gesamt LR - Nabe - Nippel beim Vorderrad = 916-190-30=hui...viel das sind dann wohl DT Swiss Competition mit 7g pro Stück, aber fürs erste ist das völlig in Ordnung - Speichen tauschen kann ich immer - wären immerhin 200g Gewichtsersparnis zu einem Sapim D-Light/Laser Mix 

Hier die Bilder:



Das Vorderrad:



Das Hinterrad:



Somit steht mein Gesamtgewicht nun bei
3239+1581+916 = 5733 Gramm

Das wird wohl auf 12, hinauslaufen.


Auf die Laufräder sollen natürlich Mäntel drauf:
Erstmal mit Schlauch -> Schwalbe AV19 mit stolzen 207 Gramm



Dazu gibts noch zwei gebrauchte Mäntel:

Vorderrad: Bontrager JonesMUDX



Und für das Hinterrad einen Conti TrailKing:




das sind nicht die schönsten Bilder von den Mänteln aber was will man machen ^^

Das Gesamtgewicht beträgt nun also:
5733 + 627 + 677 + 2*207 = 7451 leichte Gramm

Da das ganze auch abgebremst werden möchte kommen vorne wie hinten Magura Storm180HC dran die ich noch rumliegen hatte. Meine roten Schrauben werde ich an meinem alten Rad belassen und somit habe ich dann mal die Standard - Schrauben aus meiner Gruschdelkischde rausgefischt. Und da ich fleißig am Gewichte dokumentieren bin gibts natürlich auch hiervon ein Foto:


 

Die Scheibe mal 2 macht dann insgesamt: 7765 - Fliegengewicht aber "Feintuning" kommt eh erst später.... irgendwann


----------



## majomathes (12. August 2016)

Und weiter im Text 
Nach 6 Monaten Wartezeit darf nun auch mein "getuntes" Schaltwerk eingebaut werden. Die Schaltröllchen habe ich in einem Kleinteile-Express-Wahn bei Aliexpress geordert und passt perfekt zum roten Schaltauge.

SRAM X0 Type 2.1 10-fach Schaltwerk


 


 

Die Feinjustierung folgt dann natürlich noch


 

Und wir landen nun bei 7986 Gramm, die 8kg Marke ist also noch nicht durchbrochen


----------



## majomathes (12. August 2016)

Und noch einen Zuwachs darf ich präsentieren: 
Original China Carbon Sattel 

Wenn jetzt noch jemand einen Tipp hat wie ich den eventuell weicher machen könnte.... und auch schwerer - immer her damit =)



Damit sind wir jetzt bei 8096 Gramm und haben die 8 kg - Marke geknackt 
Komisch das ich mit meiner Vergleichstabelle bei -554 Gramm im Vergleich zum 26" Modell bin (ein paar Sachen schon mit eingerechnet, welche demnächst noch hier erscheinen - dafür muss aber noch etwas gebastelt werden)


----------



## monschau (14. August 2016)

Hallo,

das Sram Schaltwerk wird mit dem montierten Schaltauge nicht funktionieren.
Das Schaltauge ist für Shimano Direct-Mount Befestigung.

Andere gibt es aber bei Rotwild.


----------



## majomathes (14. August 2016)

Danke für die Info!
Ich nehme an es ist dieses: https://shop.rotwild.de/ersatzteile...td-fuer-c1ht29/c1fs29/r2ht29/r2fs29/t1ht28/29 ?


----------



## monschau (15. August 2016)

Genau


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Wenn man auf x12 umbauen kann, warum nicht x12?

Kannst du was zu den Schaltaugen schreiben? Link?


----------



## monschau (15. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn man auf x12 umbauen kann, warum nicht x12?




Falls du mich meinst, verstehe ich die Frage nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Wenn ich den Link zum normalen Schaltauge verfolge gibt es da auch x12 Schaltaugen/Ausfallenden. Fuer mich sieht das aus, als koennte man da zwischen x12 und Schnellspanner umbauen... jetzt klarer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Also ich möchte QR, werde es nicht umbauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Darf man auch fragen warum? Ich finde x12 wesentlich besser. Nicht weil es wahnsinnig steifer waere, sondern, weil das Rad definierter und reproduzierbarer sitzt.
Als ich noch QR9 gefahren bin hatte ich eher Probleme mit schleifender Scheibe und rasselnder Kette, wenn ich die LR gewechselt habe. Nun hab ich die gleichen Naben auf x12 umgebaut und rein, raus, sitzt, passt.


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Weil ich alles jetzt erstmal so da hab und in der Panik jetzt auch schon das QR Schaltauge bestellt  Kann man ja immer noch ändern, notfalls hab ich 20€ zum Fenster raus geworfen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Hmm... doof. Aber ja, ueberlebt man. Wenn man die LR nicht im 5sec Takt wechselt und vielleicht auch nicht gerade 5 Minuten vordem Rennstart auf den ErsatzLRS wechselt, weil der Wolkenbruch doch 1h frueher als gehofft einsetzt juckt das wohl auch nicht wirklich 
Aber ich finde es cool, das man ueberhaupt umbauen kann.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Weil ich alles jetzt erstmal so da hab und in der Panik jetzt auch schon das QR Schaltauge bestellt  Kann man ja immer noch ändern, notfalls hab ich 20€ zum Fenster raus geworfen.


Du wirst vermutlich keinen Unterschied spüren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Habe ich ja geschrieben... steifer wird es kaum, aber das rein raus bauen ist definierter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Also das Schaltauge wird morgen wohl versendet - vielen Dank nochmal für den Hinweis, ich hatte mich beim dranschrauben schon gewundert das es irgendwie seltsam ist aber warte ja noch auf die anderen Teile und habe mich erst einmal nicht darum gekümmert.
Um was ich mich jetzt 5h gestern und heute früh gekümmert habe waren meine Schaltzüge....aber vor allem meine Bremsleitung ... da etwas rauszufriemeln das 1. mir gefällt und 2. auch passt war eine schwere Geburt...
Wurde heute versendet - mal sehen wann ich es in der Hand halte (per Nachnahme für 2€ weil ich jetzt nicht warten wollte bis meine Überweisung bei denen eingeht, vermerkt, verpackt und verschickt wird)

Ein Update zu meiner Federgabel - irgendwas stimmt da nicht... sie wurde ja von 90mm auf 120mm getraveled... nun habe ich festgestellt das die Tauchrohe nur 100mm herausragen. Mit dem netten Kerl kurz hin und her geschrieben, Luft raus, neu rein & keine Änderung.... Naja das Ende vom Lied ist vorerst mal das ich sie mit den 100 behalte und sobald die Sommerferien um sind (Ba-Wü anfang 2. September-Woche) er sich das mal anschaut. Hauptsache ich hab zum 26. August das Rad fertig, das wäre deluxe denn da gehts nach Innsbruck


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

War machst du in Innsbruck? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Urlaub, ein paar Tage ausspannen und die Berge genießen,  schauen wo man so rumradeln kann  wäre mit dem neuen Rad dann ja super,  sonst muss das alte herhalten... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Hatte schon angst du willst mit dem rad in bike Park 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Nene "normale" trails 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (16. August 2016)

Die Reifen sind mal fertig, Kurbel drauf & Umwerfer... auf das Schaltauge warte ich noch und leider hab ich für die Brems & Schaltleitungen das Päckchen verpasst.... bin den ganzen Tag am überlegen wie ich denn die Sattelstütze am besten montiere bzw. den Zug  
Das mit dem Tretlager und unten raus habe ich gecancelt, versucht was einzukleben - hat aber nicht gehalten trotz Karosseriekleber für Plastik & Metall... jetzt evtl irgendwie durch die untere Schraube vom Flaschenhalter, hab noch nichts schickes gefunden...


----------



## majomathes (17. August 2016)

Die Reifen sind fahrbereit und fertig 


 

Mein Schaltauge kam an und ist montiert!
Der Zug für die Vario ist halbwegs verlegt:


 

Wie das ablief mit dem Versuch es um das Tretlager zu legen ist mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu anstrengend, evtl. später dazu mehr =)
Die Kurbel ist auch schon verbaut und wurde vergessen zu wiegen  -> Laut Bikemarkt Datenbank aber: 707 Gramm
Und die Trigger sind da!


 

Damit komme ich jetzt auf 8096+221+707 = 9024 Gramm 

Gleich gehts zur Post dort erwartet mich ein Lenker, Bremsleitung & Schaltzüge und eine A-Head - Kappe


----------



## majomathes (18. August 2016)

ihr glaubt es kaum - die Vario geht! 
Durch das Sitzrohr, Flaschenhalter raus...an der Kurbel entlang, Unterrohr hoch.... Fotos folgen - jetzt gehts ins Bett


----------



## majomathes (18. August 2016)

Schaltzüge sind nun auch verlegt, die Vario wie gestern Nacht ja schon angemerkt auch 
Blöd das BC mir falsche Fittinge geliefert hat sodass ich eben nochmal bestellen durfte - immerhin Versandkostenfrei und sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter! Muss man ja in der heutigen Zeit extra loben 
Jetzt Räum ich mal die Werkstatt (Zimmer) auf und stell die Schaltung ein - danach werden dann ein paar Fotos geschossen...

Der Plan war ja eigentlich jetzt noch die Bremse abzulängen, entlüften und montieren und dann direkt losheizen... wie immer kommt es anders als man denkt und ich darf mit meinem alten Rad jetzt erst einmal ohne VR-Bremse ums Eck fahren.... die wird jetzt nicht nochmal wegen 2 Tagen entlüftet, bei vorsichtiger Fahrt ins Fitness oder sonst wo hin muss die HR-Bremse jetzt erst einmal alleine reichen.
Grüße


----------

